# Introducing the next generation of VR on PlayStation



## xkm1948 (Feb 23, 2021)

Really cool seeing SONY keeping up the VR route. With the good performance of PS5 and wide adoption of consoles, it will get into mainstream gaming for sure.  Also judging from the states of GPU pricing, console VR gaming might really have a brighter future.

Imagine most of the exclusive AAA titles on PS5 getting a PSVR exclusive. Hot damn!










						Introducing the next generation of VR on PlayStation
					

First details on the next-generation VR system coming to the PS5 console.




					blog.playstation.com


----------



## r9 (Feb 23, 2021)

xkm1948 said:


> Really cool seeing SONY keeping up the VR route. With the good performance of PS5 and wide adoption of consoles, it will get into mainstream gaming for sure.  Also judging from the states of GPU pricing, console VR gaming might really have a brighter future.
> 
> Imagine most of the exclusive AAA titles on PS5 getting a PSVR exclusive. Hot damn!
> 
> ...


VR is catch 22 for customers and developers. 
The VR market is much much smaller so if you are a developer you looking at much smaller market so is it worth investing in it yet is the question.
For the customers is it worth investing in VR headset as there is not much content.
Me personally got Samsung Odysseys+ headset way before Alyx came out before the prices sky rocketed so I got it on sale for $230 one of my best tech purchases ever. 
For me is worth it just for Alyx, Assetto Corsa, Elite Dangerous and DCS, actually even if it was for sim racing it would still worth to me. 
The more and more customers/developers adopt the better. 
If before it was limited due to the GPU power that's no longer an issue, hopefully we don't have to wait to long for the shortage thing to get resolved but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Octavean (Feb 25, 2021)

Apparently there is a global semiconductor shortage that may last well into 2022.  So shortages of anything requiring semiconductors are an unfortunate fact of life for now and likely for some time.

While it is exciting to hear that Sony is announcing their plans for VR and a new VR HMD, the reality is that it is nearly impossible to source a PS5 at or near MSRP (among other products like RTX 3000 series and RyZen 5000 series).   What good is a PSVR2 when you can’t even source a PS5, unless the PSVR2 is a dual purpose stand alone VR HMD / console,....?  Even if the PSVR2 had stand alone functionality there still remains the possible issue of shortages of the product itself and the potential for scalper.

IIRC, the RTX 3060 is suppose to go on sale today February 25th.  I could use a new vide card but the chances of getting one is abysmal enough that I really can’t be bothered trying.  Just like the PS5, it’s not worth the time it takes to look IMO Unless perhaps you’re using a bot. 

I even have a family member that would always offer me  discounts on Sony products because of his position with the company. Even said family member can’t get a PS5.

This isn’t sour grapes mind you, I’ve made my peace with the current situation and realize that there are more pressing issues at hand.  For now, I’ve got a PS4 with PSVR, Oculus Quest, Oculus Rift, RyZen 3950X, GTX1060 and so on. I can get buy with that,...

It’s just that this is a “*People in Hell want ice water*” type of situation.

Sony can make all the announcements they want, whatever it is will likely be unattainable,....


----------



## Octavean (Mar 18, 2021)

Next-gen VR on PS5: the new controller​


> Following the recent reveal of our next-generation virtual reality system for PS5, I’m excited to unveil more details about the new controller that will play a critical role in providing gamers with the VR experience we’re working to deliver. Our new VR controller speaks to our mission of achieving a much deeper sense of presence and stronger feeling of immersion in VR experiences. It will build upon the innovation we introduced with the DualSense wireless controller, which changed how games “feel” on PS5 by unlocking a new way to tap into the sense of touch. Now we’re bringing that innovation to VR gaming











						Next-gen VR on PS5: the new controller
					

Stronger immersion with adaptive triggers, haptic feedback, finger-touch detection and more.




					blog.playstation.com


----------

